# Gabriel Paletta



## O Animal (9 Marzo 2014)

Cosa ne pensate del nuovo oriundo della nazionale?

Nella stagione 2012/2013 è stato uno dei migliori centrali della Serie A e quest'anno dopo aver perso i primi 4 mesi per un infortunio al tendine d'Achille ha faticato per tornare a quei livelli. Dal mese di Febbraio si è rivisto il giocatore dell'anno scorso, il tutto coronato da un'ottima prestazione con la nazionale italiana contro la Spagna.

Il ragazzo ha 28 anni ed è alto 190 cm, ha giocato fino ai 25 anni in Argentina ad eccezione di un anno passato senza gloria al Liverpool sotto Rafa Benitez nella stagione 2006/2007, felice ricordo di noi milanisti...

È passato al Parma dal Boca nel luglio 2010 per 2,5 milioni di euro.


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Marzo 2014)

Nella top 5 dei difensori centrali del campionato italiano. E' pronto per il salto in una big: al milan servirebbe molto secondo me: è un centrale affidabile, conosce la serie A ed è maturato negli ultimi anni mentalmente e tatticamente. E' sicuramente meglio di mexes, di zapata, di bonera, forse di rami. 

Realisticamente, però, il suo cartellino vale sui 15-20 mln: ergo al milan non arriverà mai. Andrà all'estero secondo me. Se poi va ai Mondiali e riesce a condire l'esperienza con qualche presenza, il suo prezzo salirà ulteriormente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Marzo 2014)

a differenza degli attaccanti e dei centrocampisti che obbiettivamente è più difficile
io pretendo che con il parco osservatori che stipendia il Milan riesca a prendere grandi difensori a due lire
negli ultimi anni ci sono riuscite quasi tutte le grandi tranne noi


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

Beh parliamo di un giocatore che quando aveva 18 anni era uno ambitissimo in Europa, il Liverpool fu più veloce di tutti. Poi però non ha mai rispettato le attese, mai. Da qualche anno a Parma sta facendo degli ottimi campionati, per rendimento è sicuramente uno dei migliori, pur non essendo un fenomeno del ruolo. Ciò che lo fa rendere è sicuramente la testa, è un ragazzo per bene, concentrato, cattivo come un marcatore dev'essere. 

Ma vi dico attenzione a non farvi condizionare dalla partita giocata contro la Spagna, dove ha fatto il fenomeno, li ci difendevamo con il baricentro basso, terreno perfetto per un marcatore importante come Paletta. Nel Milan come in altri grande squadre la linea difensiva è molto più alta e in quei casi sono convinto qualche limite il ragazzo lo possa mostrare.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh parliamo di un giocatore che quando aveva 18 anni era uno ambitissimo in Europa, il Liverpool fu più veloce di tutti. Poi però non ha mai rispettato le attese, mai. Da qualche anno a Parma sta facendo degli ottimi campionati, per rendimento è sicuramente uno dei migliori, pur non essendo un fenomeno del ruolo. Ciò che lo fa rendere è sicuramente la testa, è un ragazzo per bene, concentrato, cattivo come un marcatore dev'essere.
> 
> Ma vi dico attenzione a non farvi condizionare dalla partita giocata contro la Spagna, dove ha fatto il fenomeno, li ci difendevamo con il baricentro basso, terreno perfetto per un marcatore importante come Paletta. Nel Milan come in altri grande squadre la linea difensiva è molto più alta e in quei casi sono convinto qualche limite il ragazzo lo possa mostrare.



Pure il Parma gioca con la linea difensiva alta, o almeno prova a farlo quasi sempre. Infatti Paletta non è il fenomeno che ti cambia la squadra ma va affiancato ad un centrale magari anche giovane e più rapido. Per me sarebbe un ottimo elemento per rifondare la difesa, a patto che non arrivi solo lui, perchè altrimenti è inutile.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Pure il Parma gioca con la linea difensiva alta, o almeno prova a farlo quasi sempre. Infatti Paletta non è il fenomeno che ti cambia la squadra ma va affiancato ad un centrale magari anche giovane e più rapido. Per me sarebbe un ottimo elemento per rifondare la difesa, a patto che non arrivi solo lui, perchè altrimenti è inutile.



Il Parma innanzitutto gioca con un 3-5-2, il che rende i movimenti e l'occupazione del campo un tantino differenti rispetto ad una difesa a quattro che gioca alta.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Parma innanzitutto gioca con un 3-5-2, il che rende i movimenti e l'occupazione del campo un tantino differenti rispetto ad una difesa a quattro che gioca alta.



Il parma gioca con la difesa a 4.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2014)

Vabbè non è che giochi con la difesa a quattro da un'era, negli ultimi anni ha giocato con la difesa a 3, fino a qualche mese fa idem, ed il giudizio su Paletta lo faccio a carattere generale non circoscritto in qualche mese.


----------



## Sherlocked (10 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vabbè non è che giochi con la difesa a quattro da un'era, negli ultimi anni ha giocato con la difesa a 3, fino a qualche mese fa idem, ed il giudizio su Paletta lo faccio a carattere generale non circoscritto in qualche mese.




Hanno alternato e han trovato la loro dimensione ottimale con la difesa a 4 dove Paletta sta facendo bene. Poi non è che sia un elefante, semplicemente non è rapido come può essere un Benatia, ma si fa valere anche contro elementi più rapidi. Ripeto che per me in un'ottica di rifondazione, andrebbe acquistato alla giusta cifra, alla fine è pur sempre un elemento che ti garantisce un certo rendimento in serie A, che conosce molto bene.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Marzo 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh parliamo di un giocatore che quando aveva 18 anni era uno ambitissimo in Europa, il Liverpool fu più veloce di tutti. Poi però non ha mai rispettato le attese, mai. Da qualche anno a Parma sta facendo degli ottimi campionati, per rendimento è sicuramente uno dei migliori, pur non essendo un fenomeno del ruolo. Ciò che lo fa rendere è sicuramente la testa, è un ragazzo per bene, concentrato, cattivo come un marcatore dev'essere.
> 
> Ma vi dico attenzione a non farvi condizionare dalla partita giocata contro la Spagna, dove ha fatto il fenomeno, li ci difendevamo con il baricentro basso, terreno perfetto per un marcatore importante come Paletta. Nel Milan come in altri grande squadre la linea difensiva è molto più alta e in quei casi sono convinto qualche limite il ragazzo lo possa mostrare.



Non è sbagliato quello che dici, ma sono le stesse cose che si dicevano per Benatia.


----------



## Jino (11 Marzo 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Hanno alternato e han trovato la loro dimensione ottimale con la difesa a 4 dove Paletta sta facendo bene. Poi non è che sia un elefante, semplicemente non è rapido come può essere un Benatia, ma si fa valere anche contro elementi più rapidi. Ripeto che per me in un'ottica di rifondazione, andrebbe acquistato alla giusta cifra, alla fine è pur sempre un elemento che ti garantisce un certo rendimento in serie A, che conosce molto bene.


È un buon giocatore non dico di no, sottolineavo solo che il suo rendimento non è sui livelli dell'altra sera vs Spagna..tutto li.


----------

